# First time digitgrade making (iso faun leg help)



## Cynlife (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello there!
(TLDR below)
I'm looking attempt to make my first fursuit item, digitgrade faun legs!  But I need some help because I already feel overwhelmed, so bare with me if possible because I'll provide as much information as I can to get the best answers I can, so any and  all advice will be greatly appreciated!

My first/current desire for these is for the Renaissance Festival going on (so outdoors and muddy/dirty is a thing), but then would love to be able to use it to any conventions I go to as a costume.

My main points will be: 
*Fur adheason
Hoof creation?
Cooling/segmenting the legs
*
Alright lets dig in!

I've been primarily watching youtube videos to get a better understanding of what I like, don't like, and a few ideas. 
So here are the faun legs that I prefer and would like to aim towards myself: 




 (Love the faun pattern and dots on hip - preferred style)




 (I enjoy the slimmer look) 




 (more of a reference, curious how they have the foam removable to wash the fur -needed for my purposes- same as the first link, maybe a hoof reference?)

And then when it came to the shaping of the legs and how I imagine I would create their base, I pretty much found a video that was doing exactly what I was planning:





I was going to shape/adhere the foam to a pair of leggings that loop around my foot, only plan on using the leg/thigh portion of that video since I will not be doing a paw foot. 
A coworker today suggested I use contact cement on the foam rather than hot glue to make  sure there wont be any separation- can anyone speak to this suggestion? 
Do you have a preferred brand of foam for this portion?

Where do I go from this base to then adding the fur pattern? Glue, sewing, Velcro, whats best for my needs?


Now the hoof portion
I didn't seem to find much on how to do a hoof boot/shoe so I'm needing pretty significant help on this portion. 
These are something that will be worn outdoors and indoors alike, and several hours if not full days at a time. So comfort is key! I want to have a normal shoe/flat/boot whatever it takes to not be a heal but to not look super awkward where it transitions from heel to leg. 
I've seen some weird things such as a person using actual cow hoofs from a pet store, and some people suggest modeling clay type of resource which I want to avoid, because though I would love the tapping of the hoof, that seems like something that will too easily crack and break after walking around a lot. 

Now personally I feel like I want to have the hoof shoe/boot whatever to be it's own thing, possibly with its own fur that can blend down from the leg. this is due to how these will be worn outdoors where there will be dirt, water, and mud so being able to clean the shoe is important and so is cleaning the fur that will be around it getting dirty (which I already know faux fur is challenging to clean)

Videos, photo tutorials, full explanations, whatever you can give me here would be great.! Anything you have to offer I will graciously take the information

And the final bit;
Do you have any recommendations for staying cool in digitgrade legs when it's hot out? I spoke with a lady who has been out at the Renaissance Fair multiple years and she said there's been some fauns out there, but their typically the quickest to go down on hot days because of the legs. Is there any way to modify the legs to battle this? Or is it just left to being ahead of the curve and knowing to take time to cool down, drink water, ect? 


Alright so I know that was quite a lot of information and I've probably forgotten something, but I'm going to provide a TLDR anyways!

*TLDR;*
How do I attach fur to my foam shaped pants with the potential to have it be removable for easier cleaning?
How should I make hooves that aren't heels? 
Best ways to cool down?

Open to hear preferences on any of the materials needed for this particular project!


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Sep 14, 2018)

Also my furst time making leggies, im using that tutorial too! Im stuck on the furring, not sure if you glue the fur onto the legs, Pretty sure that would restrict movement a lot. Also need to know a way to get a pattern.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 14, 2018)

Dream Vision Creations has the hooves premade and bottoms for the hooves, too.

dreamvision-creations.myshopify.com: DreamVision Creations


----------



## Cynlife (Sep 18, 2018)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Dream Vision Creations has the hooves premade and bottoms for the hooves, too.
> 
> dreamvision-creations.myshopify.com: DreamVision Creations



This is an amazing site, I'm definitely going to keep it bookmarked for future use, thank you so much!!!


----------

